# New LT25 Build



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's a great looking setup!! Looking forward to the pics. I have a very similar LT25!


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

I was about to order a boat based upon this EXACT picture, until I saw one almost identical for sale. I was about to powder coat but tossed the idea aside to have one less problem to worry about (paint chipping, maintenance in general).



If I had any advice, id go with the boat Ive got(in this picture), and add a half circle behind the middle seat. I plan on welding on the circle with a cup holder 'dish' or two, and a mount for the handheld GPS right in the middle. Weld two rodholders on to the platform and call it a day.

If you plan on adding a trolling motor, Id go the quick release route, with the motors that pull up with a cord rather than the stern mounted ones like Ive got. Its ugly as hell, pain to lift up and down, and the mount is unsightly on the days where Im only poling.

My boat came with the same decks, and I loved how clean they looked at first, but I ended up cutting out a nice big hatch for all the way in the front-better access for long hauls and all your gear, I found out quickly that things were sometimes impossible to reach when they were pushed all the way forward.

I would also, for purposes of TRYING TO reduce hull slap, keep my 6 gal fuel in the rear(under the single hatch, and possibly move the group 27 battery to the middle or all the way to the bow. I typically sit ass heavy, and the front lip really slaps in certain conditions. When solo, I take a few buckets which I fill up with water to get the hull down a bit-shell still float shallow enough.

The center box is small, but mine is uninsulated and is just big enough to hold tackle, keys,phones, fire extinguisher, bug spray, and anything that needs to be kept dry and accessed quickly.

I love the boat, can run three people 'comfortably'...sort of, lol. And with that motor itll run 30-32 WOT.

Youll love it.

Long rant I know, but Ill do anything to take my mind off work for a minute or two today!! 







[/img]


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Ditched the SI and NMZ for an all in one solution?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I was about to order a boat based upon this EXACT picture, until I saw one almost identical for sale. I was about to powder coat but tossed the idea aside to have one less problem to worry about (paint chipping, maintenance in general).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man thanks for the advice. Post pics of you boat


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Ditched the SI and NMZ for an all in one solution?


its killing me to sell the SI but financially its the right move. 

The LT will do all I need.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> That's a great looking setup!!  Looking forward to the pics. I have a very similar LT25!


thanks man, post pics


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice! Now were talkin ;D


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> The LT will do all I need.


it should treat you right for our area. Congrats


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > The LT will do all I need.
> 
> 
> it should treat you right for our area. Congrats


thanks Tide and Cut


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

All I can say is, BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

heres a few other pictures,


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> heres a few other pictures,


do you have forward and aft rod tubes?


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, it came with two on either side, their nice to keep rods out of the way, but you REALLY need some sea dek on the sides and floor where the reels go, or go the cheaper route with something homemade, either way, if you dont, your reels(at least on the bottom holder) will be worn down badly...trust me.

Personally Id rather have some rod holders welded onto the platform and give myself a little more room in the 'cockpit'


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks. Im having my center box run long ways from front to back. this will free up some room on the sides.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Yeah, it came with two on either side, their nice to keep rods out of the way, but you REALLY need some sea dek on the sides and floor where the reels go, or go the cheaper route with something homemade, either way, if you dont, your reels(at least on the bottom holder) will be worn down badly...trust me.
> 
> Personally Id rather have some rod holders welded onto the platform and give myself a little more room in the 'cockpit'


do you have a better pic of the rear deck and hatch?


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

You will definitely need some sort of reel protection if you use the standard rod holder. I had these custom made and they have been working great. I had to make them separate pads due to the angle transition from the side of the boat to the floor.  The lower reel basically sits on the floor of the boat. Anyways here's a pic of mine.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> You will definitely need some sort of reel protection if you use the standard rod holder. I had these custom made and they have been working great. I had to make them separate pads due to the angle transition from the side of the boat to the floor.  The lower reel basically sits on the floor of the boat. Anyways here's a pic of mine.


great thanks. any other pics of your interior? i would love to see the setup


----------



## swampman (May 9, 2013)

Really nice boat, and rod holders. I have the same ones but was skeptical about installing them due to how much they stuck out. You did some really cool pad work to compliment them.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

About 2 weeks from delivery to Mississippi.  Waiting on all metal from powder coating. If its metal its BLACK.

Shaved 1" off the nose. 
Strong Arm Rod Holders
Carbon Marine Tiller Ext
V Marine Push Pole Holders


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

what hp motor?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

2014 20HP Hohatsu


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking good Bay


----------



## Spooky (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice. I like the shaved nose.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Hawk and Spooky!

new items arriving

Joe at Carbon Marine and Paul at V Marine were very accommodating in getting me exactly what I needed. Both top notch customer service.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

picking it up today. Hinges and back rest not installed yet


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

looks great man... I love this layout with the tiller setup!  How long of a tiller extension did you go with?  The grab bar/back rest looks sweet, I have thought a few times about adding on of these.  This boat was thought out and setup perfect and the black powder coating sets it off!  Can't wait to see some on the water pics! The rod tube openings looks nice let me know how they work out....I have the rubber grommets which are nice but I find my fly rod leader knots catching on them when getting rods in or out. Not a huge deal but just have to be careful.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> looks great man... I love this layout with the tiller setup!  How long of a tiller extension did you go with?  The grab bar/back rest looks sweet, I have thought a few times about adding on of these.  This boat was thought out and setup perfect and the black powder coating sets it off!  Can't wait to see some on the water pics!  The rod tube openings looks nice let me know how they work out....I have the rubber grommets which are nice but I find my fly rod leader knots catching on them when getting rods in or out.  Not a huge deal but just have to be careful.


Yea man I went with a 38" Carbon Marine. I will cut it down if i need. I decided to get the rod tubes finished. I was not to happy with the way the gromets looked.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Skiff is looking great so far! I think I'll be going with Carbon marine too. Those V marine holders are sweet too. I have not seen them on a LT yet.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yea I had the v marine on my Skull Island and loved em. I havent seen them on a LT either.


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

How far down the coast are you? We may have to meet up. You can show me how to use this reel.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Im in Diamondhead/Bay St Louis


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Those big bad REDS won't stand a chance! AAAIIYEEEEEE!!! Enjoy Yat.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

HAHA thanks Fish

This is Bayou Living!


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Baystyat, glad to see a fellow coastie. Grew up on rotten bayou. Nice Gheenoe!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Wadin 

thats Bayou Lateere right off rotten bayou.


----------

